
Why Jim Yong Kim's move has shaked up the world bank - anigbrowl
https://www.ft.com/content/44dd27d8-158d-11e9-a581-4ff78404524e
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Why shaked up versus shaken up?

~~~
anigbrowl
I am just wondering that myself, since the two letters are not close on my
keyboard. Maybe I typed it with my left hand which is usually cause for
regret.

------
jpcookie
Blocked behind a paywall

~~~
nanomonkey
[https://outline.com/4x25eL](https://outline.com/4x25eL)

